

Fighting a McDonalds in Queens for the right to sit. And sit. And sit - JacobAldridge
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/15/nyregion/fighting-a-mcdonalds-for-the-right-to-sit-and-sit-and-sit.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=2

======
jrs99
sounds like every starbucks in manhattan.

i've seen people with desktops in manhattan starbuckses.

if these people go into a cafe as a group of three or something with a laptop,
nobody would flinch. Once the group becomes 6 or 7 people or more, it becomes
a bit too conspicuous.

------
Spoygg
Where there is something out of ordinary business should see it as an
opportunity to change and grow. I know it's wishful thinking to expect
something like that form McD, but it could easily be opportunity to give back
something. Not everything in life is about making bucks.

------
paulhauggis
I wonder. If one of these people that like to sit all day have a home.

If I sit in front of their house all day and say it's my right, what will
their reaction be?

~~~
jrs99
agreed. they'd ask you to leave because it's private residence and not a
business for people that buy only 1 coffee or small french fries.

I do admit i go to a cafe and sit with a laptop for several hours. But these
guys don't even speak English.

~~~
CubeLabs
I fail to see your point. What does speaking one language among many have to
do with anything?

~~~
Gigablah
Apparently English proficiency is a prerequisite for cafe squatting.

